# MY19 - Has a very noticeable rock pitting chip on the passenger headlight



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moko said:


> What a pity, the car is less than two years old.


Cars that are driven don't stay new forever. If your that concerned about the appearance of the car, you probably won't be satisfied with the results trying to band-aid the chip. I'd replace the assembly and be done with it.


----------

